# Predator 212cc Swap for Craftsman 5HP (1994-ish) ??



## Spritey64 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello All:

I have recently and mostly successfully upgraded my old & tired Tecumesh 5HP on my Craftsman 247-886640 (circa ~ 1994). It was easy and I look forward to the snow season. 

The problem I've had (after numerous YouTube videos) was the transmission bar. I viewed many posts that the bar that moves the rubber wheel disc needs flipped as the new flywheel runs counter clockwise (vs the old in the opposite). I did the flip for what I understood - re-welded it to point to the LEFT and moved the pin also (see attached). I can't get beyond that the selector bar still twists the bar (connected to the transmission bar underneath) in an opposite direction than anything I need. As a patch - I moded the gear selector due to the pre-drilled & threaded holes (2nd attachment).

The big question here is for those who have done this swap - are you all using the gear selector 'backwards (Reverse is now Forward with limited gear options)? Did I just really botch this part of things up? Should have I only flipped the pin vs. the bar?

Secondly - has anyone had luck in flipping the drive sprocket to the R side (& relocating the drive cable around a pretty crowded area), it would gain some 'high speed' area on the flywheel now taken by the gear? It appears to move at a decent forward speed now.

Any advice on correcting my mistakes / live with what I've got / additional mod's are greatly appreciated. Regardless - I now have an operational & working snow blower. Just dying to test out with a lot of snow. It lost some horsey's over the years.

Tx-

George
(Spritey64)


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

New engine will be a great increase.
Your drive, no idea cause I ca not see it in person.
No worry someone here knows this in their sleep


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Every machine is a bit different, and needs to be addressed slightly different for each scenario, as each modification could be slightly different depending on each machines setup, some being easier than others.

I just recently put a single shaft engine on a relatively brand new Ariens that had no engine. It originally had a double shaft engine on it, and the person did not want to deal with converting it over. It actually went pretty smooth on this particular unit.

All I had to do was swap/mirror image the friction drive and the gear select lever. I did have to install a shaft collar lock so I would not shift it out of the friction disc fork assembly when I shifted in the higher forward positions.. Everything works fine and still shifts in proper gear number sequence at the upper gear shift selector.


----------

